# cement perch



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

ok i was wanting to get cement perches for my tiel and my lovie that i will soon get but what size do i get? is .05 diameter to big or small or right?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I don't know as I don't have cement perches, they can be very rough on a bird's feet and can cause foot issues. Natural branches are much better. If you do get a cement perch I would get one that is roughly the same size as a natural branch (which of course I don't know the actualy diameter lol)


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

i have been using natural branches for perches but their nails are really sharp and getting long. i was hoping that this might work to help keep their nails trim. i have other perches in their cages for them to get on this would not be the only perch


----------



## DesertDweller (Oct 8, 2011)

Better to trim the nails than to rely on a cement perch to do the job. Consider this: if the perch is abrasive enough to wear down the nail, which is very hard, what do you think it does to the skin of his feet, which is much, much softer...

Wild birds engage in a variety of activities which domesticated birds do not. Wild birds will scrape the ground, scratch at bark and scoop out the stuff in tree hollows. Our pets don't do any of that. And, when the wild birds are doing this stuff with their nails, they are not doing it with the tender parts of their feet. Cement perches come in contact with tender areas a lot more than the nails.

Regarding perch size, the bird's toes should not be able to wrap around it completely, nor should it be so big that the toes rest on the top of the perch. Best size is where the toes go 2/3 of the way around the perch.

However, the very best scenario is a variety of different sized perches. This way the bird's feet won't get tired as easily. Having only one size perch causes the bird's feet to cramp after a while from being in the same position all the time.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i agree completely with desert dweller, they have some awesome advice. best to trim them yourself. i have natural perches that mine love a lot, but i still have to trim nails. i do it at least every other week or as i notice them needing a trim.


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

well i got two of the three nails trimmed i only took the tip off scared to hurt them. i have to wait for my husband to get home to help me with tweety he is to much to handle alone. i done their wings too except tweety. the funny thing is the others i towel angel does not like a towel but she will sat on my knee and let me trim her wings like that lol


----------



## DesertDweller (Oct 8, 2011)

lisaowens said:


> well i got two of the three nails trimmed i only took the tip off scared to hurt them. i have to wait for my husband to get home to help me with tweety he is to much to handle alone. i done their wings too except tweety. the funny thing is the others i towel angel does not like a towel but she will sat on my knee and let me trim her wings like that lol


You did the right thing by taking only the tip off. That's all you need to trim. 
Most people trim too much and it causes the nail to bleed. Good for you!!

An easy way to tell where to trim is this: The top part of the nail is curved pretty smooth. However, the underside has a distinct change in the curve. That area where the change occurs is called the quick. You NEVER want to trim past that. Always trim away from that area that changes. I'm including a picture of a bird's foot and marked where you need to cut. Sorry this drawing is so bad it doesn't show the change very well. But you can see it better on a real bird:


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

well i am glad i done something right i have never trimmed nails before but they were getting so sharp it felt like needles.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

some birds are ok with it. i have no problem trimming mango's nails. but munch cries like im killing her and tsuka does too. dally flies away when she sees the clippers.


----------



## Copper (Nov 26, 2011)

I have a small cement perch in Dante's cage, she seems to like it, and will either sleep on it, or the grape wood perch, Rosie also has one on her play top but never uses it, then my friends blue and gold macaw has one and loves sitting on it, their African grey also enjoys it's cement perch. 

As long as they have a selection of perches it's fine. that's one of the main reasons a bird would get sores, by not having other options. The other reason is if the cement perch isn't cleaned regularly as all perches should be, and any perch if not cleaned can cause sores if bacteria develops.


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

rosie is such a neat looking bird very pretty


----------



## Copper (Nov 26, 2011)

Thankyou so much


----------



## ozzy-nator (Jul 16, 2011)

how did you go about clipping them? I really need to do Oscars and im really nervous. Do you just use nail clippers? I have to get some of that powder before I start. Although oscars nails are light and I can see the vein . I just dont want to attempt it without it.

Do all animals have this vien in the nails? I know the dogs have it too.


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

i thank all animals have the vein i thank even chickens. as for how i cut them will someone held them in a towel while i used nail clippers to cut i only took the tips off. if you clip them to close you can use flour. i still have to do tweety my husband has to help me with him.


----------



## DesertDweller (Oct 8, 2011)

Look at how your nails grow. Most of your nail is attached to the finger. You only clip the very tips of your own fingernails. If you accidentally clip or tear your fingernail where it is attached to your finger, you bleed. You bleed because you cut PAST THE QUICK.

Bird nails (and other animals with claws) are THE SAME AS OURS. They have a QUICK, too. But, unlike our nails, their quick is out past their toes. It's still a quick. And it still hurts like crazy when it's cut. 

So, just like you only cut your own nails at the very edge, you clip your bird's nails at the very tip, too. 

Hope this explanation helps. I just pray that people will learn not to just rely on styptic powder for their mistakes, but will learn to just clip the very tip and not hurt their birds.


----------



## Copper (Nov 26, 2011)

ozzy-nator said:


> how did you go about clipping them? I really need to do Oscars and im really nervous. Do you just use nail clippers? I have to get some of that powder before I start. Although oscars nails are light and I can see the vein . I just dont want to attempt it without it.
> 
> Do all animals have this vien in the nails? I know the dogs have it too.


If your unsure I'd take him to the vet for Oscars first nail clipping so they can show you how to do everything properly, it's usually only $10-$25 depending on where you live.

I've only clipped Dante's nails once so far, and I let him sit on my hand as I carefully clipped his nails. I think with a bird that small it's fine if you use normal nail clippers as long as your careful. My birds don't seem to get overgrown nails, but they do get extremely sharp and a few times when my cockatoo got startled and flew into my chest I got my finger sliced open. When I clip their nails I only take off the very tip, probably less then you think you need.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I have never seen a bird like Rosie before. She is stunning. And Dante is a little cutie.


----------

